# 1st time time trialling



## Andy_R (9 Mar 2013)

So small boy had his first time trial, under BC rules and came 5th in his age category......we (mum and dad) were "WOOPWOOPWOOP"..he was " grrrrrrrrrr my top gear is locked out"


----------



## Rob3rt (10 Mar 2013)

Get them started young. Don't forget to shout a lot and make notes in a small notebook so other parents know you will be giving him a hard time for not winning later!


----------



## Mapster5 (10 Mar 2013)

It's going to melt is it!


----------



## Rob3rt (10 Mar 2013)

Mapster5 said:


> It's going to melt is it!


 
Wrong thread


----------



## Mapster5 (10 Mar 2013)

Yes it is and won't delete


----------



## Rob3rt (10 Mar 2013)

Mapster5 said:


> Yes it is and won't delete


 
That is my fault for replying to it, sorry, hehe!


----------

